# Talking to corn snake owners?



## Rocky (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey APS just wondering if any one here has tried to talk to any one selling corns on petlink before?

There was a recent ad on petling selling a corn and they had a number there, i decided to slip him a text.

*Me: *Aren't corn snakes illegal? (playing it dumb)

*Seller:* Lol yerh i think so. selling for frd (friend)

*Me:* You know how completely f'd on you can get if you get caught? (not really but.. you know)

*Seller:* U a breeder? Or.

*Me:* Yeah. (well no.)

*Seller:* Hmm I didn't know that (although in your first text you said you thought so) What can I do?

*Me: *You can turn the snake over to wires or the rspca (?) Personally I would because I know people who have been caught before and have gotten in alot of trouble.

*Seller:* Ok. Thanx for your advice and warning. Cheers.

Now, I know he wont do anything about it, but i just wanted to see what the response would be if some one challenged them on it. Seems the response was to play dumb. Any one else contacted sellers of exotics? (not for buying purposes..)

-Also, I realize the guy is probably reading this, if so, Nice talking to you! xx


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 26, 2008)

so that was you texting me :lol:


----------



## gman78 (Aug 26, 2008)

They are on there all the time.
Should always be reported to NWPS or DSE


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 26, 2008)

ive always wanted to go out and actually see the animal, just to see if its real or a scam. would love to be a dse officer and just take all the animals!!


----------



## Excalibur (Aug 26, 2008)

There is another one on there right now.
http://www.petlink.com.au/Classifieds/sale/967288.html. 

I hope that link works, ive never put a link in before.

I love part of the description "have not attacked "

Hope they get busted


----------



## Luke1 (Aug 26, 2008)

LOL Ryan...i new there was something fishy about u...(jks)

Cheers,

Luke


----------



## Rocky (Aug 26, 2008)

Excalibur said:


> There is another one on there right now.
> http://www.petlink.com.au/Classifieds/sale/967288.html.
> 
> I hope that link works, ive never put a link in before.
> ...




Thats the bloke i talked too.


----------



## Luke1 (Aug 26, 2008)

LOL...check this!!!
http://www.petlink.com.au/Classifieds/sale/966837.html


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 26, 2008)

add him and have a chat


----------



## Excalibur (Aug 26, 2008)

i guess he took your warning aboard Rocky, but just doesnt give a rats.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 26, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> add him and have a chat



Done.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 26, 2008)

we just had a chat to the person after the exotics, good to see someone has already dobbed him in

 $ScOtTy$ has been added to the conversation.
 
Luke says (9:15 PM):
hey!!!
Ryan says (9:15 PM):
*hi
*Luke says (9:15 PM):
what exotics ya after?
$ScOtTy$ says (9:16 PM):
who????
Luke says (9:16 PM):
u
Ryan says (9:16 PM):
*reptiles, 
*$ScOtTy$ says (9:16 PM):
none sincce they are illegal
$ScOtTy$ says (9:16 PM):
but in native reptiles
Ryan says (9:16 PM):
*leopord geckos are exotic
*Ryan says (9:17 PM):
*and so are red eared sliders
*$ScOtTy$ says (9:17 PM):
yer i know and i have already been reported i never knew they were illrgal
Ryan says (9:17 PM):
*ok cool

*


----------



## Rocky (Aug 26, 2008)

Never give out your password or credit card number in an instant message conversation.

$ScOtTy$ says:
hus dis
- Benji says:
Hey i saw your wanted to buy ad on petlink
$ScOtTy$ says:
ok yer i got reported didnt know they were illegal
- Benji says:
Ok thats good
- Benji says:
i just added you to check.
- Benji says:
Good boy.
$ScOtTy$ says:
yer
- Benji says:
Ah isee you talked to ryan too
- Benji says:
hey if you like herps go to aussiepythons.com
$ScOtTy$ says:
ok sure will thanx
$ScOtTy$ says:
do u keep them???
-  Benji says:
you can find out what is illegal and what isnt
- Benji says:
yeah I have 2 bearded dragons
- Benji says:
great little lizards
$ScOtTy$ says:
yer im not to sure wat to get since its a first time for me
- Benji says:
I would suggest Bearded dragons
- Benji says:
I have had my first one for 2.5 years, never bitten or hissed at me
- Benji says:
and I am breeding her this year with a male
- Benji says:
they are awesome and have heaps of personality
$ScOtTy$ says:
do they eat alot
$ScOtTy$ says:
cause i dont wanna fork out heaps on crix
- Benji says:
yeah, you should have some money put aside for them
- Benji says:
you can breed crickets
- Benji says:
or cockroaches
$ScOtTy$ says:
ok and wat size tank do u have ur 2 in


Blah blah blah


So it seems that not always do people know they are illegal. This kid, and I mean kid. Looks 12 in his dp, had no idea, he probably saw a video on youtube. He is a nice dude.


----------



## Luke1 (Aug 26, 2008)

LOL...we need more Ryan!!! HAHAHA


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have nothing better to do with my time, maybe I should go back to school lol


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 26, 2008)

maybe petlink needs a big sticky at the top saying any reptile not native to australia is exotic and illegal to keep so the people that dont know or are just incredibly stupid can find out before posting ads


----------

